# Hawthorne Zep on Seattle Craigslist



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks like a Very nice Bike.    https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/puyallup-1938-hawthorne-zep/6912606502.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 22, 2019)

@Freqman1 is this the bike you just bought a few months ago?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 23, 2019)

The posting has expired.  Hmmm.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> @Freqman1 is this the bike you just bought a few months ago?




I don't believe it is. I was told there were two very similar bikes in that neck of the woods when I got mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 24, 2019)

Oh man that was a nice one!


----------

